# Automatiser une entrée date et heure



## Gregoryen (13 Juin 2022)

Bonjour

Pour un problème de santé, il me faut noter la date et l’heure dans un tableau ( Numbers ou note ) lorsque je dois faire quelque chose. J’aimerais créer une petite automatisation, ou lorsque je dit à Siri « pamplemousse » ( c’est pour l’exemple), ça m’inscrive la date et cette heure ou je l’ai prononcé. Avez vous une idée de comment je peux procéder ?

Merci !


----------



## zeltron54 (13 Juin 2022)

bonjour,
Peut-être en créant un raccourci

Action 1 : définir la variable ladate sur date actuelle
Action2 : créer une note avec ladate dans notes [sur mon ipad]

Enregistrer sous "mon exemple"

Il suffit de dire : "dis siri mon exemple" pour que une note soit créée dans l'application note, contenant la date et l'heure.


----------



## Gregoryen (13 Juin 2022)

Cool merci, j’ai réussi à faire la variable puis avec  Numbers pour les données. Cependant j’aimerais avoir une colonne A pour la date et une colonne B pour l’heure. Puis j’aimerais que le raccourcis me pose une question si c’est urgent ou non. Et selon le choix que je ça m’inscrive dans la colonne  C.

J’ai fait ça mais le problème c’est qu’il ne me propose que de mettre en haut ou en bas il ne me propose pas qu’elle colonne. Puis pour la question j’ai mis une règle en SI, mais je ne peux pas dire «  si réponse A » , «  Si réponse B », la règle me demande «  n’importe quelle valeur » … Et bien sûr, j’aimerais que ça fasse tout ça en arrière plan si c’est possible sinon ce n’est pas grave.


----------



## zeltron54 (13 Juin 2022)

Je ne connaît pas assez raccourci pour t'aider, mais il y a d'autre membres spéciliste qui vont te trouver une solution ...


----------



## Gregoryen (13 Juin 2022)

Thank !


----------



## Gregoryen (23 Juin 2022)

Voilà j'ajoute la version finale de mon petit raccourci grâce à l'aide de Nicolas sur Discord.




Sur l'application Raccourcis de macOS, j'ai un petit message en rouge "Cette action ne sera pas prise en charge dans les versions futures de Numbers.".

Après parfois Siri n'arrive pas à exécuter le raccourci depuis mon iPhone, alors je clique manuellement sur le gros bouton de celui-ci dans les Widgets et ça marche.

Mais globalement tout fonctionne et ça me facilite la vie, car j'ai pu rajouter des moyennes, et plein d'autre info c'est vraiment le top !


----------

